# OH / West PA / West NY



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Ohh snap, broadcasting the challenge. No backing down now! Ha it's on good sir  Let's hope more can join us. I bet tecollins would be down for it atleast.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

OnlyTaurus said:


> Ohh snap, broadcasting the challenge. No backing down now! Ha it's on good sir  Let's hope more can join us. I bet tecollins would be down for it atleast.


Your like a mind reader haha 

IN!!!


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Come on, I know there's plenty around this area that would like to do this. Speak up!


----------



## Dreamsofyou365 (Jun 26, 2012)

OnlyTaurus said:


> Come on, I know there's plenty around this area that would like to do this. Speak up!




If I lived closer... :what: I wont be in ohio till August for the dsm shootout.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

OnlyTaurus said:


> Come on, I know there's plenty around this area that would like to do this. Speak up!


Argh, let me get Steve!!!


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

I will be in western pa the middle of September. Wouldn't mind driving out for a track day. Which track?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

I think next month is when Erik wanted to schedule this meet.. maybe he'll post more details if he sees this. He's the one that found this strip.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Kool. By then I should have the 1.8 tune and I would love to see how the car runs on a strip as well as dyno numbers.


----------



## Rockerxink820 (Aug 8, 2011)

Id love to but my car isnt much yet just a DIY CIA and about to get a tune


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Rockerxink820 said:


> Id love to but my car isnt much yet just a DIY CIA and about to get a tune


It's not going to be about who has the fastest Cruze, lol. I've never drag raced on an official strip before so I'm excited to try it out. What we really want to accomplish is getting a big group of people together to hang out for an evening, b/s and have some fun. Part of me would like to meet the people I'm posting with on here.. lol.

BTW, where in West PA are you located??


----------



## Rockerxink820 (Aug 8, 2011)

I live near pittsburgh


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm in the cleveland area, wouldn't mind meeting up with people. Keep me updated.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Ill be in Pittsburgh the week of the 10th to the 17th of september so in down for then

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

I understand it isnt about competition as much as chillin but i would like to see how a tuned 1.8 does against a tuned 1.4t

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

OK, this is the track everyone here is the link

Quaker City Motor Sports Park, 10225 W South Range Rd, Salem, OH 44460 is the address for GPSers.

It is almost perfectly equidistant from Cleveland, Akron, and Pittsburgh. It is 9 miles off I-76 near the state line.

Test and Tune is Friday nights 6-11 PM and what we want to do that is basically amateur anyone can race. Every Friday it looks open for the entire summer, so we just have to pick a date! I am personally looking for August. Any weekend so far works for me.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Rockerxink820 said:


> I live near pittsburgh


What city? I'm half hour north in Ellwood City.



XtremeAaron said:


> I'm in the cleveland area, wouldn't mind meeting up with people. Keep me updated.


We will. We may try this sometime next month.. Erik needs to post more details.



silverls said:


> I understand it isnt about competition as much as chillin but i would like to see how a tuned 1.8 does against a tuned 1.4t
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Absolutely, I'd like to see that too!


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Well i cant make august. But perhaps we get a trip both months? Im out near monroeville PA so close to the state like is like an hour maybe anyone down for a second trip friday sept 14?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

ErikBEggs said:


> OK, this is the track everyone here is the link
> 
> Quaker City Motor Sports Park, 10225 W South Range Rd, Salem, OH 44460 is the address for GPSers.
> 
> ...


Ah ha! Ok cool, well probably one of the later weekend will be good for me. Those interested post what weekend you'd be free and we can work something out! Hope this goes down!


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

I'll check my schedule when i head back in on Sat. and see what days I have free. 


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## Rockerxink820 (Aug 8, 2011)

silverls said:


> I understand it isnt about competition as much as chillin but i would like to see how a tuned 1.8 does against a tuned 1.4t
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Im game...


----------



## Rockerxink820 (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm in murrysville


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Rockerxink820 said:


> I'm in murrysville


U a 1.4 or 1.8?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Rockerxink820 (Aug 8, 2011)

silverls said:


> U a 1.4 or 1.8?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


1.4


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Eek, 5 hours for me in the Rochester, NY area. A little far for a night.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

sciphi said:


> Eek, 5 hours for me in the Rochester, NY area. A little far for a night.


Bummer!.. well if things change let us know.


----------



## Rockerxink820 (Aug 8, 2011)

Does anyone in the pittsburgh area Have a trifecta Tune cable And can meet me so I can put a tune into my car I do not feel like waiting for my cable to come in the mail

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

When did you order your tune? My cable came in 3 days


----------



## Rockerxink820 (Aug 8, 2011)

I have the tune already it's just I won't have the tune cable until friday only because I ordered the cable today

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Ahh ok. I could help if you came to Beaver with a laptop lol, I'm too busy right now to be travelling out of the way. Let me know, otherwise best of luck to you.


----------



## Rockerxink820 (Aug 8, 2011)

OnlyTaurus said:


> Ahh ok. I could help if you came to Beaver with a laptop lol, I'm too busy right now to be travelling out of the way. Let me know, otherwise best of luck to you.


il let you know if il be out that way at all this week as bad as i want it in the car i cant justify 100m round trip just for it lol but thank you for the offer


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

lol understandable, not a problem.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

So if nothing else, yins from the Pittsburgh area wanna meetup in September when i come home?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

That's a possibility for me, sure.


----------



## Rockerxink820 (Aug 8, 2011)

Definitely I can do on a weekend I should be in school by then


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Cool, keep us posted.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Awesome. If nothing else we could hit up pittsburgh raceway park for test n tune.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

That's cool with me lol.. I live 5 miles from it!


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Well.. those that want to meet up next month, post some details! I really want to check this strip out in Ohio, even if there is only 3 of us!


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

silverls said:


> I will be in western pa the middle of September. Wouldn't mind driving out for a track day. Which track?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Yes where at? I will be coming from Cincinnati.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

ErikBEggs said:


> OK, this is the track everyone here is the link
> 
> Quaker City Motor Sports Park, 10225 W South Range Rd, Salem, OH 44460 is the address for GPSers.
> 
> ...




Ok pick a date! I am down for it! August would be good for me Since July is done! I don't know if I will run my tuned 1.8 no CAI just a Dry flow filter. That's about it! But **** I ran my 79 AMC Concord Station wagon(No laughing I was 17 and stupid) For you kids that don't know what that is ask your parents!


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Well if it's going to be Friday then I won't be able to go. I work 3-11 every Friday next month. Would call off but I just came off a week of vacation.... :/ but keep us posted if any of the days change.


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Well I'm hoping its a Saturday evening myself! Hopefully that's the case and will work out for the rest of the group. Erik, care to chime in?


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

OnlyTaurus said:


> Well I'm hoping its a Saturday evening myself! Hopefully that's the case and will work out for the rest of the group. Erik, care to chime in?



Agree Saturday evening would be better for those of us that have to travel. Would need to take off work for a Friday evening!


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Saturday evening it is! Now it's just... which Saturday?!?


----------



## WMPthree (Apr 27, 2012)

Are you guys still planning to meet at the track in Ohio? If so I'm in!


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Yes sir


----------



## WMPthree (Apr 27, 2012)

Well then... Looks like we wait for the date! Hopefully it's a couple weeks off so I can get off work!


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm going to assume it'll be one of the later Saturdays next month.


----------



## joe0121 (Jul 17, 2012)

I live in Mount Vernon Ohio. I have Pacemakers just up the road from me and National Trails about 40 minutes away. Also Mid Ohio is a half mile away.


----------



## WMPthree (Apr 27, 2012)

Mid Ohio!!! That would be sweet


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Well everyone the reason I picked Friday is because that is test and tune. Not sure what this other event is that they have on Saturday so I will have to call and find out. I mean we can all still meet there but the place will most likely be having official events on Saturday as opposed to just a bunch of people hangin out and racing!


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Ahh that's right.. alright Erik keep us posted! I'm game for whatever really.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

I'll hit you up regardless man!


----------



## Rockerxink820 (Aug 8, 2011)

OnlyTaurus said:


> Well.. those that want to meet up next month, post some details! I really want to check this strip out in Ohio, even if there is only 3 of us!


Im down i just need a date and time and i can be there and now that i got the tune in the car it would be great to get some good data logging in....Once i figure out how to get it to work...


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Rockerxink820 said:


> Im down i just need a deat and time and i can be there and now that i got the tune in the car it would be great to get some good data logging in....Once i figure out how to get it to work...


There's a very informative video on youtube BadNewsRacing made on how to install and data log. Search 'Trifecta how-to'. Very helpful!


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Yeah I agree.. Erik we gotta figure out a set date and time for everyone to plan. August comes next week lol


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Pick a Friday man. I'm game for whatever. My August is wide open. I have family so it is just a quick call for me and I get an excuse to go LOL


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

ErikBEggs said:


> Pick a Friday man. I'm game for whatever. My August is wide open. I have family so it is just a quick call for me and I get an excuse to go LOL



I thought we agreed we should do a Saturday esp for those of us that would have to travel. Go back to your post yesterday at 7:36 PM but if it must be on Friday night so be it!.


----------



## Rockerxink820 (Aug 8, 2011)

Test and Tune is Friday nights 6-11 PM thats why Friday was chosen at first...


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Yeah, Saturday would be more convenient for most I'm sure, but we risk not being able to really do anything, especially if there are official events. Friday however, is the night for people to just meet and have fun racing each other(and win money I guess for placing).

Erik my vote is for a later Friday, that way if those still wanna go and need to make work arrangements so they can make it, they can have ample time to do so. 

Maybe the 24th?? I also wanna try and squeeze one more mod in for the track, so that will give me some extra time as well.

What do you guys think?


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Ok guys what's the update.lol
I'm working 3-11 on all Fridays and 7-3 on sat sun but what I'm thinking is We can meet up sometime after 3 @ a sonics and grab some food (after you guys are done at the track) or where ever your liking is lol.
Let me know what you guys think.



Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

tecollins1 said:


> Ok guys what's the update.lol
> I'm working 3-11 on all Fridays and 7-3 on sat sun but what I'm thinking is We can meet up sometime after 3 @ a sonics and grab some food (after you guys are done at the track) or where ever your liking is lol.
> Let me know what you guys think.
> 
> ...



Sounds good to me. I am flexible just waiting for the word about where and when. We are running out of summer if that is the plan. I don't think I will run my LS since it is nothing special. Just tuned no CAI yet.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

I think you should anyways. Let you actually have some fun. 
Me personally I've never been down a track yet. So just to experience it would be worth trying.


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

tecollins1 said:


> I think you should anyways. Let you actually have some fun.
> Me personally I've never been down a track yet. So just to experience it would be worth trying.
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone 4



I have been down the track in "don't laugh too hard" in a 6 cyl. 1979 AMC Concord station wagon. I was young(30 years ago) and I thought this car was "so fast". I turned a high 17 sec quarter mile. Somehow. It would be interesting to see what it is like to get over 75 MPH in a quarter mile. LOL But then I would feel like I am beating my new car. Only problem it is not much diff from how I normally drive. Just kidding.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Well that's faster than I've done 
I'll come to you when I need pointers since your a seasoned veteran lol jk

Taurus needs to stop sleeping in and chime in. So we can get something official Lol


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## WMPthree (Apr 27, 2012)

Agreed; someone please get that man an alarm clock! We need to settle with a time and date ASAP. As said, summer is running low and many of us need to take off work. So let's go!!!


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Hahaha! Guys, this was Erik's idea.. lol. He should be the one to set the final decision, I'm still in, I'm just waiting for the final details myself. :signs015:


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Are you guys able to do this on a Friday? I'm gonna guess maybe the 24th?

Oh, Erik??


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

OnlyTaurus said:


> Are you guys able to do this on a Friday? I'm gonna guess maybe the 24th?
> 
> Oh, Erik??


OK We almost got a date! If we are in for Friday, I could do it. Just need to take off work(at least early). What time and Where? How would that work for teCollins unless he can take off on that Friday. How about Sat Aug 25 @ 4 PM ? Someone needs to pick a location(Sonic, DragStrip etc.) . I presume up north by Columbus area? Question: Are we going to race or just get together to shoot the **** and talk Cruzes?


----------



## WMPthree (Apr 27, 2012)

Friday the 24th works for me. And I thought the plan was the strip in Salem?


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Naw sry guys on a tight schedule at work. Security officer, limited amount of people to cover shifts.


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

You can't make it if it's a Friday T?

Yeah, test and tune Fridays at Salem is what we we're shooting for I believe.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

OnlyTaurus said:


> You can't make it if it's a Friday T?
> 
> Yeah, test and tune Fridays at Salem is what we we're shooting for I believe.


Correct I'm doing reserve drills for the marine corps from 730 am to 1 then 3-11pm at my security job so Fridays are pretty booked for me lol


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

That's a bummer! But of course, it's important though. lol.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm still down, I just know I'm gonna get raped. My car is like a fat kid trying to run a marathon in the heat


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

ErikBEggs said:


> I'm still down, I just know I'm gonna get raped. My car is like a fat kid trying to run a marathon in the heat


So what is it Erik when and where? I threw out a couple of dates just to get the decision ball rolling but no decision so far. Prefer Sat Aug 25.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

ErikBEggs said:


> I'm still down, I just know I'm gonna get raped. My car is like a fat kid trying to run a marathon in the heat


I myself was hoping to get the water/meth kit installed by the date, but I think I'm SOL there as well.

Have you tried reseting your PCM, what octane are you running?


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Im out for now. Flooding plus cruze equals motor full of water

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

OnlyTaurus said:


> I myself was hoping to get the water/meth kit installed by the date, but I think I'm SOL there as well.Have you tried reseting your PCM, what octane are you running?


Sunoco, 91 Octane.


----------



## Ian_12 (Aug 19, 2011)

Someone fill me in on this so I don't have to read through all the pages. I am too lazy to dig. Depending on if I work that Saturday, and location, I might bring out the turbo Saturn.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Ian_12 said:


> Someone fill me in on this so I don't have to read through all the pages. I am too lazy to dig. Depending on if I work that Saturday, and location, I might bring out the turbo Saturn.



We have been avoiding the question and no one will make a decision on when and where! Using the Dilbert principle: 
"Stall until it becomes moot in the next random reorganization." I would make the decision but I don't know where people are coming from!


----------



## WMPthree (Apr 27, 2012)

Sooooooo what day do I take off?


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

I thought it was going to be a Friday night, but I don't know anymore.. :uhh:


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Even though Eric created this post, we probably ought to make the decision and not wait for him any more. It seems we have already found the interest and we are running out of summer to do this! What do you think Taurus?


----------



## WMPthree (Apr 27, 2012)

Friday! Let's race


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

WMPthree said:


> Friday! Let's race
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


Where and what time Friday?


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm still down for Fri 08 / 24... Maybe I'll find a place to crash my people work that weekend, LOL. No biggie. I'll come whoop you guys my intake should be here this week


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

ErikBEggs said:


> I'm still down for Fri 08 / 24... Maybe I'll find a place to crash my people work that weekend, LOL. No biggie. I'll come whoop you guys my intake should be here this week



OK Friday 8/24 Where and what time?


----------



## Ian_12 (Aug 19, 2011)

Ah, Friday I couldn't. It would take me till about 6-7pm before I could make it up to Salem and I would rather stop by my mom's house first, so means even later. I won't be taking day off to go up since I am taking a vacation the week after that.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Ok guys. Next Friday, the 24th! Let's figure out who all is coming. I believe XtremeRevolution(Andrei) is going to join us now, should be awesome!

Respond if you're still interested!


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

I plan on being here for this. Hopefully my car is fixed by then


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Is this still going to be @ Quaker City Motor Sports Park?
And what time is the meet up?

Like I said before I'm working that day 3-11 but I can get there early and leave by noon to get to work.

And if Andrei is going to be there he can just take my sub box with him so he can save the money on shipping.(Just a thought)



Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I'll be there, but not until later in the afternoon when I'm done with the reason I'm down there.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Yeah T, I don't think we're planning on meeting up til well in the afternoon/evening.. sucks you can't come.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

ErikBEggs said:


> I plan on being here for this. Hopefully my car is fixed by then


Come anyways! It'll be cool  I'm sure your car will be fine by then. Supposed to be a very chilly night. Good for racing.


----------



## WMPthree (Apr 27, 2012)

Any idea what time? Should we all meet somewhere before hand? If others see our Cruze posy, they'll know not to **** with us ... Haha


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

WMPthree said:


> Any idea what time? Should we all meet somewhere before hand? If others see our Cruze posy, they'll know not to **** with us ... Haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


So is it at: Quaker City in Salem? What time? Need to know take off the whole day or what. 5 Hour drive for me and the meet is the only reason I am going!


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Erik, when is the test and tune? What time should we meet? I need final details as well..


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

WMPthree said:


> Any idea what time? Should we all meet somewhere before hand? If others see our Cruze posy, they'll know not to **** with us ... Haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


:th_SmlyROFL:


----------



## WMPthree (Apr 27, 2012)

Patman said:


> So is it at: Quaker City in Salem? What time? Need to know take off the whole day or what. 5 Hour drive for me and the meet is the only reason I am going!


Well what time does racing begin? Taurus? We should probably get there an hour or so before hand and if anything shoot the ****. If at all else I'm sure Salem has some fabulous trash-ball strip clubs. Let's get weird


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Lol.. I'm down for meeting and racing lol. Not so sure about the strip club.. unless the raceway is a complete bust, I'm sure we could find something. Gates open at 6. Time trials are from 7-11. Along with a Gambler's Race(not sure what that means). I'm cool with meeting around 5:30 somewhere around there and we could all head in like a big happy family? lol


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Patman, I'd take the day off, unfortunately. Or atleast a half day maybe?


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Im down for a strip club. Unfortunately, my Cruze won't be attending any of this...


----------



## WMPthree (Apr 27, 2012)

So what's the head count? Just the hand full of us?


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm in. Racing then club or whatever lol.


----------



## WMPthree (Apr 27, 2012)

That makes two of us, Taurus. You going to be running that water/meth or what??


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

WMPthree said:


> That makes two of us, Taurus. You going to be running that water/meth or what??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


Ahh I'd love to brother, but probably won't have it ready in time lol. What I am considering is filling up with some TurboBlue 116 octane and see if Vince can hook me up with an exclusive tune and advance timing a tad bit more, if its possible. May not be, I hear turbo blue is leaded?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Ill message the people that have posted in this thread and see if they are still interested.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I'll come for the race, maybe for some dinner beforehand, but will not be going to any club afterward. Sorry, not really my thing.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I'll come for the race, maybe for some dinner beforehand, but will not be going to any club afterward. Sorry, not really my thing.


Dinner beforehand isn't a bad idea.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## WMPthree (Apr 27, 2012)

All should know that I was only joking about the strip club ... Hence my adjectival conjunct "trash-ball." however, what ever happens in Salem, stays in salem 


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Ok status update I got Friday off (by luck only lol) so It looks like I will be attending the meet. 


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Confirmed Head count 
"going off of post 105 till now"

1. Taurus
2. Wmpthree
3. Xtreame 
4. TECollins

Not confirmed yet

5. ErikBEggs
6. Patman
7.Rockerzink820

Anyone else like to come out?

Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Awesome T! Yeah I sent messages to anyone that posted on this thread, waiting for responses now..


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

What time you heading out Taurus
We live relatively close. we could meet up and head out the same time. 


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

My "engagement" for that day will be done at around noon, so I'll be pretty much free to do whatever after that. Looks like my wife will tag along as well.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Cool!

Yeah I'll be done at 12 as well, but 2hr drive to Salem.(accounting 20min of traffic)


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

tecollins1 said:


> What time you heading out Taurus
> We live relatively close. we could meet up and head out the same time.
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone 4


I'm scheduled to work til 4 Friday, but if there's not much scheduled in, I could probably leave early, if not just take the day off. I'll message you later on and keep you posted on that. I figured at the least, we could meet somewhere in Salem, if not just at the Raceway.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

I got the PM. (Thanks!)

From my home: 76mi / 1.5 hours. 
From mothers home: 39mi / 50mins

I get off of work at 5am Friday morning, so depending on what my body and my girlfriend says will determine if I come out. I dont however plan to run my car down the strip so what happens before and after will play kind of big in my decision. I will keep you all updated though as much as I can.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

I don't think everyone is racing, but come down to hang out anyways!


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Im thinking mid september is the perfect time for another meet

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

My Friday schedule just completely opened up (no longer working 7am-noon) so now I'm off all day. 

What time would you like to meet up Andrei.(whatever is convenient for you)

Btw Andrei is bringing the box he made for my IDmax10. So I will no longer need my 10" Rockford Fosgate P3 2ohm. If someone would want me to bring it with me (box comes with it) to see if they would want to buy it cheap, I could do that no prob just shoot me a pm.


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

tecollins1 said:


> My Friday schedule just completely opened up (no longer working 7am-noon) so now I'm off all day.
> 
> What time would you like to meet up Andrei.(whatever is convenient for you)
> 
> ...


Ryan might be joining me at my "engagement" earlier that day to participate in the epic-ness of it all. Depending on whether or not he comes, we might be doing something from noon up till the time of the meet. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Ryan might be joining me at my "engagement" earlier that day to participate in the epic-ness of it all. Depending on whether or not he comes, we might be doing something from noon up till the time of the meet. I'll keep you posted.


BOOYAH! lol i seriously hope I can. Ill find out tomorrow Andrei. Let you know asap.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Terrible, I made the meet and won't come. September is definitely a possibility. For those who knew, my Cruze is currently in the shop being repaired as we speak and won't be ready for another week . I don't want to make that trip in a rental car.. because it is 200 miles for me and this is a Cruze meet. Sorry guys...


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

ErikBEggs said:


> Terrible, I made the meet and won't come. September is definitely a possibility. For those who knew, my Cruze is currently in the shop being repaired as we speak and won't be ready for another week . I don't want to make that trip in a rental car.. because it is 200 miles for me and this is a Cruze meet. Sorry guys...


Meets are not about cars man, they're about people. We can talk about cars all we want here. The reason we have meets is to put a face to a name and get to know people on a personal level.

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

ErikBEggs said:


> Terrible, I made the meet and won't come. September is definitely a possibility. For those who knew, my Cruze is currently in the shop being repaired as we speak and won't be ready for another week . I don't want to make that trip in a rental car.. because it is 200 miles for me and this is a Cruze meet. Sorry guys...


That's horse puckey erik! You can still come, Cruze are certainly not going to be tye only car at this raceway. Were counting on you, just come out.. lol.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Well when you put it like that... LOL. OK, serious consideration... whos staying over is patman coming?


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

ErikBEggs said:


> Well when you put it like that... LOL. OK, serious consideration... whos staying over is patman coming?


I PMed him. Waiting for a response. Maybe he can chime in?

Sooooo...... are you coming now?? You better be! 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

T minus 24 hours fellow Cruzers, hope everyone is ready!


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

I guess I'll clean out my car tomorrow and give her a bath while I wait lol 

I hate waiting :/


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

I plan on the same, at some point, lol


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Btw my girlfriend says she is about 75% sure she wants to go. (don't know if this is a good thing or a bad thing lol jk)

We will see tomorrow when I ask her again lol.


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Cool! Mine will not be, at least this time. She has a lot of schoolwork and has opted to stay and watch the little one of ours.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

tecollins1 said:


> Btw my girlfriend says she is about 75% sure she wants to go. (don't know if this is a good thing or a bad thing lol jk)
> 
> We will see tomorrow when I ask her again lol.
> 
> ...





OnlyTaurus said:


> Cool! Mine will not be, at least this time. She has a lot of schoolwork and has opted to stay and watch the little one of ours.


My wife will be there. Bring the women! They can have their own Cruze Owners' wives' meet!

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Ok guys we are a couple hours away from the meet. Let's get the final details in so we know what time to meet and where.

Are we still going to meet before and eat somewhere? 
I'm down for some pre dinner.

If we are, we need to pick a restaurant (or drive in) and a time.


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## WMPthree (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm not going to be able to meet before hand as an unexpected obligation must torture me until five. Should be to the strip around six thirtyish. 


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

T, I got stuck with a little situation myself, so I'm back in town and probably won't leave til around 4:30-5. Andrei is still around the area if you want to get ahold of him. You guys get the first peek at the EPIC-ness! We're still going. I'll message you my number, WMPthree I'll give you mine too, let us know where you're at later on.

If anyone else wants to come, let us know! Erik? We're still doing this tonight!


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Sorry I couldn't make it. For one I felt like crap for a better part of the day. Then the discention from my wife about coming and not getting back until very late/tomorrow morning. I didn't know you guys were bringing your "better halves" (wives/girl friends) but mine works until late on friday anyway so she could not have come besides she had to stay home with our son. Hope there will be another one sometime soon or not. Hope there are some pix.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Sorry guys... couldn't make this for reasons I already said. Just couldn't push myself to make the trip after work in this rental car. I was more concerned with driving back late though... I have family plans I have to tend to tomorrow


----------



## jtusmc87 (Aug 24, 2012)

i baught my cruze 3 weeks ago and im tunning it this is my first 4 cyl i have a 2002 z 28 with 566 hp to the rear that i built my self but this new tech has got me scratching my head as to what i can do to it besides cold air sri, biger turbo , weight reduction does anyone have any advice?


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

jtusmc87 said:


> i baught my cruze 3 weeks ago and im tunning it this is my first 4 cyl i have a 2002 z 28 with 566 hp to the rear that i built my self but this new tech has got me scratching my head as to what i can do to it besides cold air sri, biger turbo , weight reduction does anyone have any advice?


First thing is buy a trifecta tune. do a search on tune. Go to Insane Speed MotorSports they are a vendor that sells the tune. What kind of Cruze do you have LS LT Eco?


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Oh man, it was a BLAST! Definitely got some pictures. In the end it was me, XtremeRevolution, Tecollins, and WMPthree. We had a lot of fun, didn't do too well on the strip for the fact that none of us have really done this before, and we all had launch/traction problems(spinning out first gear for me). None the less, it was awesome, and I hope to do this again sometime!

Here's a shot of our cars.








And this is a shot of the cars waiting to race, the line goes much further back. Had to have been atleast 100 cars racing, and 500+ people. Very cool.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

September meet!!!!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I'll post some of my pictures in the morning. I'm exhausted. I ran a best time of 17.03x on my stock (except for the intake) Eco with a terrible launch. Had my sound system (amps and sub) and mine and my wife's luggage in the trunk the whole time.

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Yep just got home  work in the morning great time though. 


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Heres video of my last two runs. first one was against Taurus.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCZjCBAA1VM&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Heres the three runs I made.







Cobalt SS 








Taurus








Unknown


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I'll post some of my pictures in the morning. I'm exhausted. I ran a best time of 17.03x on my stock (except for the intake) Eco with a terrible launch. Had my sound system (amps and sub) and mine and my wife's luggage in the trunk the whole time.
> 
> Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


All that added weight in the rear definitely hurt.. lol. Oh well, still, it was great. Now we all have to work on no-lift shifting haha!


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

silverls said:


> September meet!!!!
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App



Ditto man I don't care what happens I will make it in Sept.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

OnlyTaurus said:


> All that added weight in the rear definitely hurt.. lol. Oh well, still, it was great. Now we all have to work on no-lift shifting haha!


I think that was the best part of it all lol. You look in all the other cars they were completely striped out,and you see ours and they have all kind of junk in them lol mine still had my potato wedges from KFC in the cup holder haha (classy) 

Need a set off dedicated tires for the front 



Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Ugh... I definitely will be at the next one. I will make sure I dont **** up my Cruze the week before... Looked like a lot of fun. Maybe we can get 10 people out next time?!!?!


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

So I can't wait for next time, I think I may be the BNR sponsored Cruze for getting into the 14's.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

I just looked at the schedule, sept 7th and 14th are the last two days til next spring for the test and tune. Better act fast!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Sept 14 i can

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## WMPthree (Apr 27, 2012)

What about Norwalk? It's an awesome strip. Friday nights are their test-n-tune


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Me to I can make Sept 14. Is that Summit Motorsports up by Cleveland? Lets do it!


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Well I figured Salem was a good middle spot since people are coming from all directions. 

Do the other strips you guys are talking about have T&T after the 14th?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## WMPthree (Apr 27, 2012)

Looks like September 7th and October 5th: http://summitmotorsportspark.com/images/pdfs/Summit Motorsports Park Season Schedule.pdf

It was just an idea. I have been there many times an love it. However I understand why Salem is idealized since people are driving from everywhere. 
I know I've said this before but we should look into a road track. There is always mid Ohio, but Nelson's ledges may be another option. It's smaller and should be cheaper. Just an idea


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

WMPthree said:


> Looks like September 7th and October 5th: http://summitmotorsportspark.com/images/pdfs/Summit Motorsports Park Season Schedule.pdf
> 
> It was just an idea. I have been there many times an love it. However I understand why Salem is idealized since people are driving from everywhere.
> I know I've said this before but we should look into a road track. There is always mid Ohio, but Nelson's ledges may be another option. It's smaller and should be cheaper. Just an idea
> ...


We can definitely look into that.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Sept 14 is my only day. I will only be back in pa til the17th. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Looks like dragway 42 in Salem has Test and Tune Sept 14 so SilverLS can make it. From what I see that is close to where you guys met last time. I happened to look up ohio dragstrips and that one is popped up. Let you guys decide and post the deciding vote.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Patman said:


> Looks like dragway 42 in Salem has Test and Tune Sept 14 so SilverLS can make it. From what I see that is close to where you guys met last time. I happened to look up ohio dragstrips and that one is popped up. Let you guys decide and post the deciding vote.


In

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

September 14 in Salem means I am IN. I'm not really trying to drive past there.. It is 3 hours from me as it is.

Ryan, I got your number. The challenge is on buddy!


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Who else is in for Sept 14? 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I'm in Hopefully I will have my Eco wheels by then. What about Taurus, WMPthree TECollins and Xtreme Revolution. I am picking on you guys cuz you made it last time.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

ErikBEggs said:


> September 14 in Salem means I am IN. I'm not really trying to drive past there.. It is 3 hours from me as it is.
> 
> Ryan, I got your number. The challenge is on buddy!


Haha! Awesome. Im going to try my hardest, but not exactly sure about the 14th just yet. I will keep you guys posted regardless.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Its questionable for the other three. Unless he has a reason to come out this way, I doubt Andrei(XR) will make it. Its quite a drive for him, lol.

Tecollins, unless he can get off work somehow, Im not sure about him either.

Wmpthree probably would be in.

Is it sad I know all of this?! Lol!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Same as Taurus lol I'm almost certain that I'm working. But if we got a big group going I'll push harder to get off.

Edit** nice ^ Taurus lol
Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

OnlyTaurus said:


> Its questionable for the other three. Unless he has a reason to come out this way, I doubt Andrei(XR) will make it. Its quite a drive for him, lol.
> 
> Tecollins, unless he can get off work somehow, Im not sure about him either.
> 
> ...


I could make a reason to come out, but it won't be any time soon as it's quite a drive. Even with the Eco MT getting ridiculous gas mileage, it's still a good $100 for gas and tolls. 

A good reason would consist of a large regional meet, including a scheduled tour of the Lordstown facility. Something we can look into if Tom @ Lordstown is willing to set that up for us. That's still a ways away though, and weather might start getting cold a bit early this year. Farmer's Almanac is expecting snowfall in late October this year...


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

I will say this. It was AWESOME hanging out with the guys that came out that Friday. It was a blast meeting them and their wives/girlfriends for that matter, and we actually got to race one another each 'heat'.

Bottom line, for those that may be nervous or skeptical about a meet like this, don't be. We all raced each other and sat together and watched and b/s'ed while the other classes raced. It was a great pleasure meeting some fellow members we chat with on a daily basis and I definitely consider the ones I met good friends in my book.

Next meet better be 3 times the size, if not September, definitely next year. Itd be one heck of a good time, that is for sure.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Not skeptical at all here! Just let me know when, haha. Lordstown plant tour is a great idea btw. I still need to get down there and race though I just installed my intake


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Yeah Andrei, I read that as well. North is supposed to get a brutal winter this year, especially northeast.

I'd be down for another tour, definitely. I dont see it happening til next year though. Just think how awesome it would be to watch the newly designed 2014's being built. I would admire that greatly..

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

ErikBEggs said:


> Not skeptical at all here! Just let me know when, haha. Lordstown plant tour is a great idea btw. I still need to get down there and race though I just installed my intake


I know you're not, lol. Just saying in general for anyone scouting this thread. It's an incredible time. Cant wait for the next, definitely.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Talked to steve from insane speed tiday, possible he may make an appearance as well. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

silverls said:


> Talked to steve from insane speed tiday, possible he may make an appearance as well.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Oh that's cool.

I'm not sure I'll make it out on the 14th yet, I'm trying to get ready to go back to school next month. We'll see though!


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Lets get some confirmations on this. I'm ready!


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Im %99.999. In.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm about 50% right now..

What are the final details? Place and date? That will greatly help me figure things out.


----------



## WMPthree (Apr 27, 2012)

OnlyTaurus said:


> I'm about 50% right now..
> 
> What are the final details? Place and date? That will greatly help me figure things out.


Dido


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Patman had posted before about Dragway 42 in Salem having test n tune the 14th

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Test and tune means I am down. Why this track? damnn, its a good hour further from me ugh...


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

ErikBEggs said:


> Test and tune means I am down. Why this track? ****, its a good hour further from me ugh...


I did a search in the general area of Salem for Tracks that are available for the 14th when Silver is available. If you know of a better one let me know. Anywhere up in that area is a good 4-5 hour drive for me. If it were up to me I would have picked something by Columbus but I was trying to find a track with T&T for the 14th. If there is better or different let us know. Have car will travel.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

We dont have to test n tune. We can all just meet up and chill for all i care lol. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Quaker City was pretty cool. 14th is their last day for the season.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Fine by me. Let me know where and when.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Quaker City on the 14th and I am in.

Headcount? Its only a week!!!!


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Unfortunately, I probably won't know til the day arrives. I'm a 'maybe'..


----------



## WMPthree (Apr 27, 2012)

Well, I've said it before and this time did a little research. Nelson's ledges road track. They have test n tune "fun days" where gates open at 8 a.m. And racing goes from 10 to 4.:

http://www.nelsonledges.com/GOTfunDays.aspx

As far as their season schedule, it appears yet are open through November (weather permitting). Looks like The sixteenth an twenty-eighth for this month. It is $130 for a day, so perhaps we can arrange it for October?:

http://www.nelsonledges.com/GOTSchedules.aspx

This would be a really cool experience for those of you willing to drive, as the cruze will be more competitive than in the quarter mile. Just a thought


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

130 per person or group!?

If per person then hellzz no haha



Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

tecollins1 said:


> 130 per person or group!?
> 
> If per person then hellzz no haha
> 
> ...


Yeah lol. I second that, maybe if the Cruze actually performed well. 

I just go to have fun, 20 is perfect for that.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Im in for the14. Just tell me where to be lol

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

OnlyTaurus said:


> I'm about 50% right now..
> 
> What are the final details? Place and date? That will greatly help me figure things out.


Me too I had some health problems last Saturday morning and I need to plan this with my overprotective wife!. When and Where


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Sadly i have to back out. Turns out i have to drive back to virginia for a day tomorrow and thats my gas money.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

I think I'm gonna be out too.. got a lot going on right now. As soon as spring rolls around, I'll be ready! Hopefully with a completely different look on my Cruze.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Since the group is bailing I guess I am too...


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Sorry, it was nice to plan ahead of time before. Not a couple weeks before the meet.

If we can pinpoint a date for next year, maybe even around the time we may have the Epic meet at Lordstown, we can all goto the track afterwards or something.

Not to mention have ample time to plan to take the day off.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Sounds good. Ryan when I do make it down there (I am before winter) I'll hit you up!


----------



## S1MPLJ4CK (Sep 14, 2012)

Just curious to when you were doing the meet i might be interested if i can get off of work.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

S1MPLJ4CK said:


> Just curious to when you were doing the meet i might be interested if i can get off of work.


Probably won't be until Spring now. We'll keep this thread for further meets, it's getting a lot of attention.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

OnlyTaurus said:


> Probably won't be until Spring now. We'll keep this thread for further meets, it's getting a lot of attention.


Snowboard meet in winter? 

The Wisp is pretty cool its down in deep creek MD.


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

tecollins1 said:


> Snowboard meet in winter?
> 
> The Wisp is pretty cool its down in deep creek MD.
> 
> ...


That'd be sick! I'm looking into a new board this season too.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

That could happen for me.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

